# alloy wheel refurb wrexham/chester area



## markbob917

Anywhere decent but not stupidly expensive in this area??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

markbob917 said:


> Anywhere decent but not stupidly expensive in this area??


Give Phil at shinearama a buzz, they have a full alloy refurb bay for about £50 a wheel.


----------



## markbob917

Is that a full service? Tyre off etc?


----------



## Huw

A friend of mine will only use http://www.thewheelrestorer.co.uk


----------



## markbob917

yeh theyre a little pricey for the overall but they are on the list


----------



## Darlofan

There's a place in Mochdre near Llandudno. Not sure of name or what they are like.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I don't think £50 a wheel will get you a wheel off full job.


----------



## markbob917

no i wasnt thinking that £50 would either, i was thinking sub £300 overall so approx £75 per wheel


----------



## jay_bmw

mattjonescardiff said:


> I don't think £50 a wheel will get you a wheel off full job.


Really? i paid £200 for a set of 4 wheels off job powdercoated for my style 32's!


----------



## Clb Ltd

Smart Repair Co LTD they are in Chester 01244 683283 just say CLB sent you from wrexham for some discount :thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker

I live in Wrexham/Chester and after all the usual searching I took mine to a place in Lichfield Staffordshire called 1st class alloys. Sure it's a bit of a trek, but Paul sorted them out (even straightened one that had a slight buckle) inside and out refitted the tyres with new and rebalanced - the total price was under £300.

http://www.1stclassalloys.co.uk/

This is a link to my thread where I detailed all of the work.....http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum...rt-alloy-wheel-refurbishment-finished-t76278/


----------



## markbob917

Clb Ltd said:


> Smart Repair Co LTD they are in Chester 01244 683283 just say CLB sent you from wrexham for some discount :thumb:


cheers carmen!
did you get that list off jason by the way?


----------



## Clb Ltd

Yes thankyou hun.


----------



## philyoung531

Wheel restorer, Did my TT alloy when I smacked it coming down a carpark couldn't tell the difference, and not expensive, you pay for what you get.

Pay cheap expect a cheap job, peeling paint etc.

well pleased with mine:thumb:


----------



## darrenjhughes

A colleague recommended these guys in Buckley:
http://www.northwestenamellers.co.uk/


----------

